# سؤال ديزل محتاج خبرة للرد



## elreedy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

هل من الممكن حدوث wear فى liner لمحرك رباعى الاشواط عرضيا داخل liner اى فى إتجاهى 
(aft>for) و (st.b > p.s) ولماذا وإذا تواجد الاثنين ماهو السبب وايهم اكبر وايضا كيف يمكن حساب 
ال ovality فى liner

هذا السؤال لمولد على سفينة 


الحمد لله اعرف الاجابات ولكن الغرض تبادل المعرفة


----------



## elreedy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

يعنى مفيش مهندس قادر يحاورنى للافادة اكيد مش معقول


----------



## meridian marine (28 نوفمبر 2009)

​اخى العزيز​الترجمه الحرفيه لتلك الكلمه معناه التاكل وهو له اسباب مختلفه​اما تاكل بسبب الصدا corrosion  
او بسبب سريان مستمر للسوائل erosion 
او بسبب التاكل الكهربائى الجلفانى ويحدث غالبا فى سبائك المولدات الكهربائيه 
او نتيجه الاحتكاك بين جزئين متحركين ويحدث لسوء التزييت
ويوجد اانواع اخرى من التاكل ولكنى ذكرت لك اهمها
_ام عن تلك الحاله فاننى اعتقد هذا التاكل حدث لاحتكاك يفتقد لجوده عمليه التزييت بين جسم الاسطوانه الداخلى وحلقات او شنابر المكبس مما ادى لتاكل مختلف القيم عرضيا وقد يحدث هذا ايضا نتيجه لتشوه فى مجارى المكبس التى يبيت فيها الشنبر او تراكم الكربون بشكل ادى لالتصاق الشنابر داخل المجرى واذداد التاكل فى نقاط عن نقاط اخرى وهذا التاكل غالبا ما يحدث نتيجه لتارجح المكبس داخل الاسطوانه  side thrust والتى يتغلب عليها فى المحركات الثنائيه بالراس المنزلق اما فى الرباعى ونظرا لقصر الشوط فلا حاجه للراس المنزلقه واكتفى الصانع بالاعتماد على oil film  الموجوده بين الشنبر واللينر لامتصاص هذا الدفع ولو انهارت تللك الطبقه لاى سبب حدث التاكل_
كما انه للوقود دور ايضا يؤثر حتما فى عمليه التاكل واهمها نسبه الكبريت
نوعيه زيت التزييت المستخدم وحالته عامل مهم جدا
عموما الموضوع له اوجه مختلفه ولتحديد السبب لابد من معلومات اخرى مثل نوعيه الزيت – نوعيه الوقود – عدد ساعات عمل اللينر والمكبس والشنابر – شكل الكربون المتراكم وشكل الشنابر داخل مجارى المكبس عندما تم حلها – حل التاكل حدث فى وحده واحده ام فى اغلب الوحدات – هل حدث للمولد حمل زائد او سرعه زائده الى اخره من اسئله وانشاء الله سوف يتم تحديد الاسباب
اما عن حساب البيضاوى فى القميص بمنتهى البساطه يتم قياس قطر الاسطوانه الداخلى بواسطه الميكروميتر الداخلى وفى الارتفاعات او النقاط التى حددها الصانع بواسطه مسطره مدرجه تثبت داخل الاسطوانه من الداخل ويتم قياس القطر الداخلى فى اتجاه معين ثم القياس فى الاتجاه العامودى عليه ويتم طرح القرائتين والناتج هو قيمه البيضاوى وهكذا يتم اخذ القرائات على ارتفاعات مختلفه واكبر قيمه بيضاوى ناتجه هى التى يعتد بها وغالبا هى القيمه القريبه من النقطه الميته العليا والتى يزداد فيها التاكل
ارجو ان اكون قد اضفت لك شيئا
لمزيد من المعلومات ارجو مراسلتى على [email protected]​


----------



## meridian marine (28 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز


الترجمه الحرفيه لتلك الكلمه معناه التاكل وهو له اسباب مختلفه

اما تاكل بسبب الصدا corrosion 
او بسبب سريان مستمر للسوائل erosion
او بسبب التاكل الكهربائى الجلفانى ويحدث غالبا فى سبائك المولدات الكهربائيه 
او نتيجه الاحتكاك بين جزئين متحركين ويحدث لسوء التزييت
ويوجد اانواع اخرى من التاكل ولكنى ذكرت لك اهمها
_ام عن تلك الحاله فاننى اعتقد هذا التاكل حدث لاحتكاك يفتقد لجوده عمليه التزييت بين جسم الاسطوانه الداخلى وحلقات او شنابر المكبس مما ادى لتاكل مختلف القيم عرضيا وقد يحدث هذا ايضا نتيجه لتشوه فى مجارى المكبس التى يبيت فيها الشنبر او تراكم الكربون بشكل ادى لالتصاق الشنابر داخل المجرى واذداد التاكل فى نقاط عن نقاط اخرى وهذا التاكل غالبا ما يحدث نتيجه لتارجح المكبس داخل الاسطوانه side thrust والتى يتغلب عليها فى المحركات الثنائيه بالراس المنزلق اما فى الرباعى ونظرا لقصر الشوط فلا حاجه للراس المنزلقه واكتفى الصانع بالاعتماد على oil film الموجوده بين الشنبر واللينر لامتصاص هذا الدفع ولو انهارت تللك الطبقه لاى سبب حدث التاكل_
كما انه للوقود دور ايضا يؤثر حتما فى عمليه التاكل واهمها نسبه الكبريت
نوعيه زيت التزييت المستخدم وحالته عامل مهم جدا
عموما الموضوع له اوجه مختلفه ولتحديد السبب لابد من معلومات اخرى مثل نوعيه الزيت – نوعيه الوقود – عدد ساعات عمل اللينر والمكبس والشنابر – شكل الكربون المتراكم وشكل الشنابر داخل مجارى المكبس عندما تم حلها – حل التاكل حدث فى وحده واحده ام فى اغلب الوحدات – هل حدث للمولد حمل زائد او سرعه زائده الى اخره من اسئله وانشاء الله سوف يتم تحديد الاسباب
اما عن حساب البيضاوى فى القميص بمنتهى البساطه يتم قياس قطر الاسطوانه الداخلى بواسطه الميكروميتر الداخلى وفى الارتفاعات او النقاط التى حددها الصانع بواسطه مسطره مدرجه تثبت داخل الاسطوانه من الداخل ويتم قياس القطر الداخلى فى اتجاه معين ثم القياس فى الاتجاه العامودى عليه ويتم طرح القرائتين والناتج هو قيمه البيضاوى وهكذا يتم اخذ القرائات على ارتفاعات مختلفه واكبر قيمه بيضاوى ناتجه هى التى يعتد بها وغالبا هى القيمه القريبه من النقطه الميته العليا والتى يزداد فيها التاكل
ارجو ان اكون قد اضفت لك شيئا
لمزيد من المعلومات ارجو مراسلتى ​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

meridian marine قال:


> اخى العزيز
> 
> 
> الترجمه الحرفيه لتلك الكلمه معناه التاكل وهو له اسباب مختلفه
> ...


 " انا متفق مع هذا الكلام فالاخ الكريمmeridian marine وضح موضوع التاكل الحادث داخل المحرك باسلوب بسيط وواضح "


----------



## HAADY (28 نوفمبر 2009)

elreedy قال:


> هل من الممكن حدوث wear فى liner لمحرك رباعى الاشواط عرضيا داخل liner اى فى إتجاهى
> (aft>for) و (st.b > p.s) ولماذا وإذا تواجد الاثنين ماهو السبب وايهم اكبر وايضا كيف يمكن حساب
> ال ovality فى liner
> 
> ...



الاخ الريدي 

اذا كنت تعرف الاجابة كان يستحسن انزالها في موضوع ويصار الى تصحيحها ان وجد خطء فبذلك تكون فدت واستفدت اكثر . وكان من الاجدى كتابة قطر القميص وطول الشوط ونوع معدن القميص والمكبس وعدد دورات المحرك ومتطلبات الصانع ونوع الوقود المستخدم ونسبة الكبريت فيه وقوة المحرك الحصانية ودرجة التاكل الحاصلة فعند تجاوز حد التاكل المسموح به يزداد التاكل بشكل اسرع بكثير من المعتاد وقد يؤدي الى تكسير القميص وجسم المحرك بالكامل بعد خروج المكبس خارجه


المهم

ج لسؤالك : نعم يتآكل قميص المحرك الرباعي والثنائي ايضا طوليا وعرضيا للاسباب التي ذكرها الاخ meridian marine في رده 

واضيف بعض من اسباب التاكل وخاصة في الرباعي اهمها :

= التاكل الطبيعي بالاحتكاك بين سكمانات الضغط وجدران القميص الداخليه ويزداد هذا التاكل بارتفاع درجة الحرارة التي يسببها احتراق الوقود في غرفة الانفجار ويزيد التاكل الاحتراق الغير كامل للوقود او التزرير السيئ للوقود او انخفاض وعدم انتظام زيت التزييت او تعطل في مزايت القميص او انسداد وسوء عمل سكمانت التزييت 

== يزداد التاكل الطبيعي في المحركات الرباعية جهة يمين يسار اكثر من جهة امام خلف بسبب زاوية عمود المرفق التي يرسمها رفع ضغط حجرة الاحتراق او عكسها عند شوط القدرة فيكون الضغط على الجهة الاخرى للقميص وهذا التاكل الغير منتظم نكاد لا نجده بشكل كبير في المحركات الثنائية لوجود عمود للمكبس متمفصل مع عمود المرفق وتذهب قوة زاوية الضغط وشوط القدرة على المساند الجانبية للراس المنزلقة (الكروسهيد)

اما الجوب لبقية سؤالك تجدها في رد الاخ meridian marine مشكورا 

مع الشكر لك


----------



## Abohamza (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله ينور عليك يا هندسة*

:75:نعم الرد الشافى الوافى:20:


meridian marine قال:


> اخى العزيز
> 
> 
> الترجمه الحرفيه لتلك الكلمه معناه التاكل وهو له اسباب مختلفه
> ...


----------



## elreedy (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اسف على تأخرى فى الرد نظرا لسفرى خارج مصر
اولا شكرا للاخ meridian marine على إجابتة النظرية الجيدة 
اما الاخ haddy فانا متأكد من انك فقط درست ولم تعمل
ياشباب انا سؤالى واضح وكاتب فى اسفل السؤال (هذا السؤال لمولد على سفينة)
يعنى انا ببعد عن الاجابات العادية والمعروفة 
عامة التأكل الدائرى دة الى ذكرة الاخ miridian marine اما التاكل الحادث فى المولد من aft---for يحدث بسسب استمرار المركب فى حاله trim by aft او trim by for بإستمرار
ودائما التاكل الحادث فى هذا الإتجاه اكبر من الحادث فى ps---stb
ولحساب ovality تم ذكرة من قبل
بس كدة (السوال محتاج خبرة بنفسك مش بس كلام كتب)


----------



## HAADY (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاخ الريدي :
ان العمل دون دراسة يساوي الدراسة دون عمل والنتيجة تخمينات لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع 

ان عمليات التآكل في المحركات وتعلم اساليب بحثها وتحليل اسبابها للوصول الى معرفة طرق تخفيفها الى اقصى حد هو من الامور التي يسعى المهندس البحري كما شركات تصنيع المحركات الى تخفيفها بكل السبل 

ولان خير الكلام ما قل ودل اقول :

اذا كان اختلاف الغاطس سيكون سبب في زيادة تآكل القميص امام خلف ونهمل القوة الكبيرة التي يضغط بها المكبس وحلقاته يمين شمال على جانبي القميص في حركتي الانضغاط والقدرة عندها علينا دراسة اسباب هذا التآكل بشكل جدَي لأن وزن المكبس لا يقارن بالقوة المؤثرة عليها مع سرعته المتناوبة 
------------------------------------
وكي يكون حديثنا عملي اكثر من تحليلي اريد جوابك على سؤالي :

هل قمت بقياس قطر وحدة الكرنك وقطر داخلي الكوسينة المتحركة بعد شدها على ذراع التوصيل خارج المحرك لمقارنة البيضاوية بينها وبين قطر الكرنك لذات الوحدة ولتحديد نسبة الخلوص بشكل صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهل كان تآكل الكوسينة القديمة متناظر ؟؟؟؟؟؟

فاذا كنت قد عملت ما سبق ارجو وضع القياسات وشروط الخلوص للصانع مع موديل ونوع وقوة المحرك وعدد دوراته كي يكون حديثنا اكثر عملية وفائدة ومصداقية وكي تفيد وتستفيد اكثر والثانية اقرب 

اما ان لم تكن قد فعلت فاعذرني لأنك قصرت في احد اهم امور صيانة المحرك وجودة عمله 

فلا تتعجل في الحكم وخاصة في الميكانيك لانها بحر واسع اكثر من البحر الذي نبحر به *


----------



## elreedy (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ هادى \\\ بعد التحية و السلام
ردا على سؤالك فهذا المولد بالكامل قمت بعمل total overhaul له بعد خرط crankshaft على -0.25 مم
والحصول على new crank pin shell +0.25
وبالفعل من احد الاختبارات التى قمت بها ولكن ليس لهذا الغرض هو measuring ovality and compare with old ones وطبعا كان للتاكد من الخرط السليم للكرنك

ثانيا اخى الفاضل فالمحرك الرباعى كما تعلم يحدث به تأكلين 
1- دائرى ناتج من حركة المكبس الترددية و احتكاك الشنابر
2- جانبية بسبب thurst side force
وبالتالى فإن ناتج جمع هاذين التأكلين يعلمك بالطبع زيادة التأكل الجانبى port side-------st.b side

اما المحرك الرباعى البحرى (المولد) يكون كالاتى
1- دائرى ناتج من حركة المكبس الترددية و احتكاك الشنابر
2- جانبية بسبب thurst side force
3- التأكل الناتج بسبب وجود السفينة لفترات طويله فى غاطس اكثر من 0.75 متر لفترات طويله

ومع قياس القطر الداخلى لجميع قمصان المولد وجد ان التاكل بفعل الغاطس اقوى من سبب thust side force
فقمنا بمراسلة الشركة الصانعة فكانت المفاجأة طلبة ل trim and stability لاخر 3 عمليات شحن وبعد مراسلتة كانت إجابتة بنفس ماتحققنا منة بإنفسنا 
ارجو ان تكون اجابتى مرضية


----------



## HAADY (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاخ الريدي أشكرك على المعلومات التي اوردتها مع انه كان يستحسن ذكر ماركة المحرك والموديل وباقي المعلومات الخاصة به وسبب الخراطة للكرنك 

واعلم يا سيدي ان شركات تصنيع المحركات تبذل قصارى جهدها في تحسين صورة وسمعت محركاتها القديمة او الجديدة ولا تكشف لك بشكل واضح السبب الحقيقي للاصابة مع انها تحاول مساعدتك قدر الامكان على تلافي تكرارها دون التوضيح المطلوب لعدة اسباب منها :
1- انك كمهندس بحري تعمل على ظهر السفينة كمشغل فقط ولا داعي لاطلاعك على كل التفاصيل 
2- الابقاء على سمعة منتوجاتها من المحركات واسرار صناعتها طي الكتمان قدر الامكان... والسمعة = المال
3- اخفاء عيوب التصنيع او سوء التصنيع ان وجد 

ومما سالتك عنه ولم تجيبني عليه ومن خلال ما وصفته حضرتك اجيبك : ان هذا المحرك وبسبب الخلوص الزائد بين الكوسينات المتحركة والكرنك ادى الى حركة للمكبس في حركته صعود وهبوط على شكل لولبي وليس بشكل مستقيم كما يجب ان يكون وربما اكتشفت بنفسك التاكل الغير منتظم لحواف المكبس من الاعلا والاسفل من الامام والخلف دون معرفة سبب هذا التآكل وحتى الشركة الصانعه لن تعلمك بالسبب لستر عيوب تصنيعها 
ومما سبق وذكرته انت سابقا سيكون خلوص كوسينة جر الكرنك ذات خلوص كبير مما جعل الكرنك يتحرك للامام والخلف اثناء دوران المحرك مما يزيد في التاكل امام خلف للقميص والبستون معا ويزيد من الاجهادات الديناميكية على أذرع التوصيل . واذا كانت المولدة المربوطة على هذا المحرك ذات محمل واحد من طرف واحد ستجد ان اصابة هذا المحمل شبه دائمة او ان حرارته مرتفعه بشكل غير طبيعي مما يستدعي زيادة التشحيم عليه او استبداله في فترات متقاربة 

أشكرك اخ الريدي على ما تفضلت به وارجو أن تزيد ان امكن من المعلومات الخاصة باسباب العمرة الكاملة ونتائج العمرة وهل تحسن وضع المحرك بعد ذلك مثل انخفاض استهلاك الوقود والزيت وزيادة قدرته وحراراته من ماء وعادم وهل تم استبدال السلندرات ام ان الاستبدال كان جزئي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولو كان الوصف بشكل مبسط فلا باس*


----------



## Haitham MagdyArif (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الغزيز 
التآكل الأكبر بيبقى في إتجاة ( port-stbd )
لية ... علشان دة الطبيعي حسب ما ردوا الأخوة نتيجة ال resoprecating thrust force
و إذا تواجد الإثنين مع بعض يبقى المولد بتاعك مكابسة في الكازوزا الشنابر متآكلة و البنز مع جلبتة خلوصهم زي نفق شبرا و المكبس طالع نازل في طريقة لإحداث مصيبة .... " يستحسن توقف المولد "


----------



## marine_eng (15 ديسمبر 2009)

حلوة الكازوزا دى ياهندسا جديدة


----------



## mohammad211 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اهم اسباب التاكل aft for هو وجود تاكل في اللقم الموجوده في كرسي الدفع عند ازدياد التاكل يتحرك عمود المرفق حركه طوليه لاترى با العين المجرده


----------



## raafat abo abdou (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
تعقيبا علي المبارزات السابقة اري انه من الصعب حدوث تآكل في القميص في الاتجاه الطولي إلا في حالة وجود اكثر من سبب كوجود بيضاوي بالاسطوانة في الاتجاه العرضي كمسبب اساسي مع انخفاض في كفاءة التزييت مع رداءة جودة الاحتراق مع زيادة خلوص بنز المكبس ....بإختصار اي ان المولد رايح في داهية ! و عندها توقع كل شئ.
و ما اكثر الاعطال التي تحير لدرجة اللغز و اليكم المثال التالي
مولد دايهاتسو 6 سلندر متهالك و قمت بعمل عمرة كاملة له من الالف الي الياء شاملا جميع منظومات المولد حتي التربينة تمت صيانتها بمعرفة abb
و مع هذا لا يستطيع حمل اكثر من 40% من حمله....علل؟


----------



## elreedy (27 ديسمبر 2009)

إخوانى المهندسين الافاضل
انوة لكم من خلال صميم عملى انة من الممكن حدوث تأكل فى الاتجاه aft---for حتى لو المولد جديد 
وجميع ماذكر من قبل صحيح ولكن انا اتكلم عن مولد بحرىىىىىىى اى يعمل على سفينة تقوم بالشحن والتفريغ
ومنة يختلف ال trim حتى انة فى بعض الحالات يصل الى 2.5 م by aft والسفينة فارغة ومن الممكن ان يتعدى ال.5 م by for والسفينة مشحونة 
تخيل اننا من الممكن ان نسير على هذا الوضع اكثر من 24 يوم متواصلين ويقف المولد فقط لتغيير زيتة اى بحسبة بسيطة مولد يعمل لاكثر من 600 ساعة متواصلين trim 2.5 by aft
ارسلنا هذة المعلومات الى شركة man وكانت الاجابة كما ذكرت وحللنا كمهندسين على السفينة


----------



## HAADY (27 ديسمبر 2009)

raafat abo abdou قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> تعقيبا علي المبارزات السابقة اري انه من الصعب حدوث تآكل في القميص في الاتجاه الطولي إلا في حالة وجود اكثر من سبب كوجود بيضاوي بالاسطوانة في الاتجاه العرضي كمسبب اساسي مع انخفاض في كفاءة التزييت مع رداءة جودة الاحتراق مع زيادة خلوص بنز المكبس ....بإختصار اي ان المولد رايح في داهية ! و عندها توقع كل شئ.
> و ما اكثر الاعطال التي تحير لدرجة اللغز و اليكم المثال التالي
> مولد دايهاتسو 6 سلندر متهالك و قمت بعمل عمرة كاملة له من الالف الي الياء شاملا جميع منظومات المولد حتي التربينة تمت صيانتها بمعرفة abb
> و مع هذا لا يستطيع حمل اكثر من 40% من حمله....علل؟



*أرجو من الاخوة المهندسيين الاعزاء توضيح تساؤلاتهم او شروحاتهم بشيئ من التفصيل مثل كتابة موديل المحرك سنة الصنع القوة عدد الدورات في الدقيقة ....... الخ :

الاخ رفعت ابو عبدو 
سافترض انك قمت بتبديل الجلب الثابتة والمتحركة للكرنك وكذلك جلب عمود الكامات او على الاقل التاكد من خلوصاتهم ضمن الحدود المسموحة وتبديل السلندرات والمكابس مع حلقات الضغط والبخاخات وبلنجورات الحقن وضبط توقيت الحقن حسب مواصفات الصانع وهنا ساتسائل :

1- هل تاكدت من قيمة غرفة الاحتراق ومدى اختلافها عن الاصل وضبط بروز رؤوس الصمامات ضمن غرفة الاحتراق واختلافها عن الاصل وهل تم تنظيف مجاري تبريد المحرك ورؤوس الاسطوانات ؟؟؟؟؟؟

2- هل تاكدت بعد رفع حمل المحرك الى الحمل الاعظمي الحالي والذي هو 40% كما تقول الى قيمة الاختلاف بين ضغط الاحتراق الحالي والاصلي وكذلك ضغط الانضغاط الحالي والاصلي والضغط المتوسط الفعال الحالي والاصلي وكذلك حرارة العادم الحالي والاصلي وبقية الضغوط والحرارات من ماء وزيت ووقود

3- هل تم تنظيف مبرد هواء التوربو بشكل جيد جدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان غسله بطريقة عادية تبقي على الكثير الكثير من الاوساخ المخفية العالقة داخله والتي تستدعي النقع بمزيل الكربون لمدة لا تقل عن 12 ساعة مع ماء فاتر ثم الغسيل بمضخة الضغط المرتفع لكن باحتراس لمنع اصابة المبرد بانبعاجات مؤذية ولطرد كل المواد العالقة داخله ان وجدت 
وكي تتاكد ان الهواء يسري بشكل معقول فيجب ان يكون اختلاف ضغط هواء التوربو قبل وبعد مبرد هواء التوربو بنسبة بسيطة جدا ويكون ضغط التوربو مع الحمل الكامل مرتفع اي اعلى من الضغط الجوي بما لا يقل عن 0,2 بار او يمكنك الرجوع الى متطلبات الصانع للتاكد من القيمة المحددة 

4- هل تاكدت من توقيت فتح وتداخل واغلاق صمامات الهواء والعادم وتوقيت حقن الوقود بداية ونهاية ودرجة حساسية منظم السرعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

5- هل تاكدت من ان ضغط هواء العادم الخلفي اي ضغط هواء العادم بعد التوربو عادي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان اهمال هذا الضغط ومراقبته قد تؤدي الى اختناق خروج العادم مما يمنع عمل المحرك والتوربين بشكل جيد مما يستدعي تنظيف مجاري العادم بعد التوربو وصولا الى المدخنة الرئيسية وكذلك نظافة هواء العادم قبل التوربو وبعد خروجه مباشرة من الصمامات 

6- كم تساوي نسبة عزل المولدة الكهربائية ( الجزء الثابت وكذلك القلب الدوار ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟ فاذا انخفض العزل ارتفعت الضياعات وزادت الاحمال المهدورة والتي يرتسم جزء بسيط منها كحمل اضافي على لوحة تحميل المحرك في غرفة التحكم وهل نسب عزل الاجهزة الكهربائية على السفينة ضمن الحدود الطبيعية والنسب الصحيحة 

7- هل تم قياس نسبة عزل كابلات المولدة المذكورة وهل قيمة العزل نظامية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

8- هل يتم التحميل على خطوط المولدة الثلاثة يتم بشكل منتظم ام هناك اختلافات كبيرة فيما بينها ؟؟؟

9- هل يعمل المحرك بدرجات حرارة ماء وهواء وزيت وعادم ضمن الحدود المسموحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

اذا تمت مراجعت هذه البيانات السابقة والتاكد من تحقيقها لمتطلبات الصانع فلا بد من تحقيق المحرك لجودة اداء لا تقل عن 90% من جودته الاساسية *


----------



## sniperman (6 يناير 2010)

الاخ هادى \\\ بعد التحية و السلام
ردا على سؤالك فهذا المولد بالكامل قمت بعمل total overhaul له بعد خرط crankshaft على -0.25 مم
والحصول على new crank pin shell +0.25
وبالفعل من احد الاختبارات التى قمت بها ولكن ليس لهذا الغرض هو measuring ovality and compare with old ones وطبعا كان للتاكد من الخرط السليم للكرنك

ثانيا اخى الفاضل فالمحرك الرباعى كما تعلم يحدث به تأكلين 
1- دائرى ناتج من حركة المكبس الترددية و احتكاك الشنابر
2- جانبية بسبب thurst side force
وبالتالى فإن ناتج جمع هاذين التأكلين يعلمك بالطبع زيادة التأكل الجانبى port side-------st.b side

اما المحرك الرباعى البحرى (المولد) يكون كالاتى
1- دائرى ناتج من حركة المكبس الترددية و احتكاك الشنابر
2- جانبية بسبب thurst side force
3- التأكل الناتج بسبب وجود السفينة لفترات طويله فى غاطس اكثر من 0.75 متر لفترات طويله

ومع قياس القطر الداخلى لجميع قمصان المولد وجد ان التاكل بفعل الغاطس اقوى من سبب thust side force
فقمنا بمراسلة الشركة الصانعة فكانت المفاجأة طلبة ل trim and stability لاخر 3 عمليات شحن وبعد مراسلتة كانت إجابتة بنفس ماتحققنا منة بإنفسنا 
ارجو ان تكون اجابتى مرضية


----------



## alily (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*
*هذه فكرة بسيطه عن الاسطوانه*
*يمكن استخلص الاجابه من هذه المعلومات
*
*- الأسطوانات :*
تصب مجموعة الاسطوانات مع كتلة المحرك ككتلة واحدة قي المحركات المبردة بالماء 
أما المحركات المبردة الهواء فتتكون من اسطوانات منفصلة تثبت علي علبة المرفق. 


أ- الإجهادات المؤثرة علي الأسطوانة
(1) الضغط العالي يصل من 40 إلي 60 بار في محركات البنزين ومن 50 
إلي 80 بار في محركات الديزل . 
(2) درجة الحرارة العالية تسبب إجهاد علي الاسطوانة حيث تصل درجة 
الحرارة إلي 2000 درجة في لحظة الاشتعال وتصل عند سطح الاسطوانة 
المبرد بالماء من 80 إلي 120 درجة . وتصل عند سطح الاسطوانة المبردة 
بالهواء من 100 إلي 220 درجة . 
(3) الاحتكاك : يكون الاحتكاك قويا ، وعلي الأخص عندما يكون المكبس في منتصف الشوط . فحينئذ يدفع ذراع التوصيل الذي يكون في وضع مائل المكبس إلي أعلي ضاغطا إياه بقوة علي جدار الاسطوانة وينشأ عن هذا الضغط القوي احتكاك كبيرا .

ب- الشروط الواجب توافرها في معدن الاسطوانة : 
(1) مقاومة إجهادات كبيرة بما في ذلك درجات الحرارة العالية .
(2) خواص انزلاق جيدة .
(3) مقاومة عالية للتآكل . 
(4) موصلية حرارة عالية . 
(5) خفة الوزن . 
(6) مقاومة عالية للصدأ . 
(7) قدرة تلاصق جيدة مع وسيط التزليق .
(9) إمكانية إنتاج رخيصة .

يستعمل عادة حديد الزهر الرمادي لصنع الاسطوانات المبردة بالماء ، أما الاسطوانات المبردة بالهواء فتصنع غالبا من سبائك الألمونيوم كما في شكل (1ـ5) ملحق (ا) وشكل (1-6) ملحق (ا).
وتمتاز بموصلتها الجيدة للحرارة إلي جانب خفة وزنها إذ تبلغ موصلتها ثلاثة أضعاف الحديد الزهر الرمادي ويؤدي ارتفاع الموصلية الحرارية إلي زيادة نسبة الانضغاط وارتفاع قدرة المحرك ويمكن طلاء الأسطح الداخلية للاسطوانة بالكروم للتغلب علي سوء خواص الانزلاق وتكون اكبر قيمة للقوة علي الاسطوانة عند المنتصف تقريبا وبالرغم من هذا فإن أكبر قيمة للبري تكون عند اعلي شنبر قرب النقطة الميتة العليا .

جـ- أسباب زيادة التآكل قرب النقطة الميتة العليا :-
(1) التزييت أقل ما يمكن عند أعلي شنبر . 
(2) زوال غشاء الزيت الموجود علي جدار الاسطوانة بواسطة الوقود المتكاثف


----------



## المبهج (1 مارس 2010)

منورين ياشباب علي المعلومات الجيده والله الموفق


----------



## longstreet (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انتوا بتجيبوا كتب منين تعرفوا المعلومات دى منها .... انا طالع عينى عشان الاقى كتب فيها معلومات زى دى ومش لاقى


----------

